
Show HN: ngPaneManager – A docking panel system for AngularJS - sashavol
https://github.com/opuslogica/ng-pane-manager
======
sashavol
Hey HN! This is a docking panel system I've open-sourced out of another
project of mine. In case you missed it, there's an online demo here
[https://opuslogica.github.io/ng-pane-
manager/test/demo.htm](https://opuslogica.github.io/ng-pane-
manager/test/demo.htm).

I was very satisfied with how well two-way data-binding maps to the problem of
docking panels, and I figured this could be useful for things like online code
editors. Would love to hear some feedback!

